# تشوهات الوصلة اللحامية



## yassen kassar (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجو المساعدة في كيفية حساب الانكماش الطولي والعرضي في الوصلات اللحامية من نوع Tjoint وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 أكتوبر 2012)

للاسف لا اعلم


----------

